# New amp from Celestra



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all, 
Seems like there's a new contender for High-End Class A amp: 
Celestra - products 

Specs mention 17A at idle and 17A max. Seems too good to be true  
The amp is small too: 9.33" x 11.61" x 2.6" 

Flame on!!!!! 
Kelvin


----------



## invinsible (May 4, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Hi all,
> Seems like there's a new contender for High-End Class A amp:
> Celestra - products
> 
> ...


Yup, was launched last week in Sept along with FA1.6K mono amp. 
Will get to lay my hands on these Class A Italian beauties by end of this month along with VA210. 
Also, spec wise they are much higher. However I would liked if the Class A had little bit more output on them.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Class A for car = low output 

Else it would weight 100 pounds just for a 2 x 100rms 

Kelvin


----------



## nicofrance (Nov 19, 2009)

i have a celestra amp serie fa and ra. if i have money, i would like buying celestra serie va. the sound is incredible.
i am impatient to listen your commentary about the va210 and the new class a celestra.


----------

